

With $2 Million In Funding, Senzari Prepares To Take On Pandora - igorgue
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/02/with-2-million-in-funding-senzari-prepares-to-take-on-pandora-with-a-larger-catalog-international-focus-invites/

======
eslachance
Awesome. Yet Another Web Service Not Available In Canada. I think I'm going to
start trending #YAWSNAIC .

It's not like Canadian distribution laws are so complex that no one can
understand them. But services available in the US that are also available in
Canada are rare... Pandora, Spotify, Google Music, Amazon MP3, etc... None of
these are in Canada, and Senzari already says it's not available in my
country. But Grooveshark and Last.FM work. Is someone being lazy?

------
lowglow
Does pandora make money? Are they breaking even or are they turning a profit?

~~~
runako
They are close to break-even per SEC filings:
<http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ks?s=P+Key+Statistics>

~~~
lowglow
I guess I don't get why other people want to re-create a barely 'break-even'
business model?

------
jdelsman
Whoop!

